# piriformis tendonitis icd-9



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 16, 2011)

what icd-9 can I use for this... I'm thinking 355.0?


----------



## seegaye (Aug 16, 2011)

*Piriformis Tendonitis*

Hi BFaithful,  I come up with either 355.0 or 355.8

I looked under irritation which leads to disorder nerve (since this is a muscle of the hip), then you can go to either lower limb 355.8 or sciatic 355.0.

Hope it helps a little.

Lisa H.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 16, 2011)

I tend more towards the 355.0 specifically


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you both


----------

